# Jack Russell needs urgent rehoming!



## BritishBlue (Oct 15, 2009)

Please help!

My mum in law has a lovely jack russell, Pippin, nearly 1 year old, not neutered, white with brown and black patches.

Unfortunately, due to circumstances out of her control, she *urgently* needs to find a new home for him.

We are in Cornwall, in the Hayle area and he is free to a good home, gift of £100 to new owner to help with food costs and neutering as he is a much loved pet and this is terrible upsetting for everyone involved here.

Please please help!

BB
x


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

can you not take him to rescue centre?there is an nawt in hayle cornwall


----------



## BritishBlue (Oct 15, 2009)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> can you not take him to rescue centre?there is an nawt in hayle cornwall


Thanks, my MIL is going to phone, we didnt realise there was one nearby.

Thought we would ask here just incase, in the meantime.

BB
x


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry your having to rehome him good luck, but would it not be worth getting him neutered before rehoming, as your generous gift will only entice wrong kind and they might not get him done and have £100 to spend as well as a free dog


----------



## BritishBlue (Oct 15, 2009)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> can you not take him to rescue centre?there is an nawt in hayle cornwall


I called them yesterday and unfortunately they cant accept any dogs for around 7 weeks as there are a dozen or so on their waiting lists and they only take in 1 or 2 a week 

She doesnt drive and there are no local foster centres so I really dont know what we are going to do. We have spent the last few days trying to find him a home but we are getting desperate now


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Contact the Little Dog Rescue. They will do what they can to help, the dog will be offered only to a homechecked experienced home and they will ensure he's castrated before leaving them. They have a large network of foster homes and transporters. Maybe donate the money to the rescue to help them continue to help other dogs???

Giving a dog in to the Rescue - The Little Dog Rescue

Please please give them a ring they are a wonderful organisation and I can guarantee you won't find a better place for him.


----------



## BritishBlue (Oct 15, 2009)

We've found a home for him! A lovely lady is collecting him on saturday, what a brilliant result


----------

